# update de micro y mobo (creo que solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, tenia un celeronD 336 con un intel D945gtpl, y me pase a un celeron E1600 + gigabyte G41m-es2l. la cuestion es que gentoo bootea todo bien, recompile el kernel por la red y el audio, pero andubo todo perfecto, lo unico que no me anda bien es que lm_sensors solo reporta la temperatura de 1 solo nucleo (cat /proc/cpuinfo muestra los 2) y portage al emerger un paquete solo usa el 50% del micro  :Confused: 

ya hice un emerge -e system, y el kernel tiene activado smp y cambiada la arquitectura del cpu, en el make.conf ya tengo -j3 pero nada.

alguien sabe que tengo que hacer...

gracias

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> o unico que no me anda bien es que lm_sensors solo reporta la temperatura de 1 solo nucleo

 

para los dualcore de intel puedes usar CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP si sólo quieres ver la información de los cores. 

Si quieres ver además demás información de tu placa tendrás que usar un driver específico para el chipset i2c que tengas en tu placa, sensors-detect debería decirte que módulos necesitas.

 *Quote:*   

> portage al emerger un paquete solo usa el 50% del micro 

 

si te pasa con todos los paquetes entones si parece que hay algo mal configurao en tu sistema.

Si sólo te pasa con algunos creo que es normal, hay paquetes que no se pueden compilar con mas de un hilo a la vez.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa con todo, incluso compilando el kernel...

donde esta el problema? en el kernel o en otro lado?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pasa con todo, incluso compilando el kernel... 

 

a menos que pases -j al make cuando compiles el kernel no va a ejecutar mas de un hilo de compilación.

Quiero decir, para el kernel ejecuta algo en plan make -j3 all p.ej. . Creo que si ejecutas make -j all, make buscará un valor automágicamente.

Déjanos ver tu emerge --info pls.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentooserver i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que se soluciono... lo que hice fue lo siguiente:

```
emerge -C udev

rm -rf /etc/udev/

emerge udev

emerge linux-headers glibc binutils-config binutils gcc-config gcc -1 && emerge glibc binutils gcc -1 && emerge -e world --keep-going
```

----------

